# Suits (serie TV)



## Andreas89 (18 Luglio 2013)

E' una serie tv americana, genere _Legal drama_. Parla di ragazzo, Mike Ross, appena espulso dal college, che viene assunto da Harvey Specter, importante avvocato, laureato ad Harvard. Harvey assume Mike, mentendo ai suoi soci (dice che il ragazzo è laureato anch'egli ad Harvard), in quanto intravede in lui grandi qualità e perchè odia i giovani rampolli del suo ex-college . E' una serie che mi sta appassionando e in America sta avendo un gran successo.


----------



## Frikez (19 Luglio 2013)

C'è qualche patata?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> C'è qualche patata?



Una in particolare.

Gran bella serie, anche a me piace molto


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Luglio 2013)

Serie fantastica.
Harvey è Dio.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> C'è qualche patata?



Rachel.....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Serie fantastica.
> Harvey è Dio.





Comunque ho finito la prima stagione. Ora sotto con la seconda.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque ho finito la prima stagione. Ora sotto con la seconda.



Sei indietro,è iniziata la terza martedì 
Comunque ok Rachel,ma la vera faccia da porcona ce l'ha Donna


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sei indietro,è iniziata la terza martedì
> Comunque ok Rachel,ma la vera faccia da porcona ce l'ha Donna



Rachel è una strafiga da paura, però forse Donna è più maialeggiante. 

Comunque a me basta meno di una settimana per rimettermi al passo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Rachel è una strafiga da paura, però forse Donna è più maialeggiante.



Hai c'entrato il punto. Donna son sicuro che anche nella vita privata fa delle cose di una moralità bassissima, forse anche contro natura


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Infatti. Immagino che sia una che ti risucchia anche l'anima.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Immagino che sia una che ti risucchia anche l'anima.



Non postate le foto mi raccomando


----------



## Liuke (19 Luglio 2013)

Ma lo danno da qualche parte o me lo devo vedere "per conto mio"?


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Luglio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Ma lo danno da qualche parte o me lo devo vedere "per conto mio"?



So che c'è su Italia 1,ma non so quando.


----------



## Liuke (20 Luglio 2013)

Ho visto le prime due puntate e mi ha conquistato. Serie che si prospetta assolutamente fantastica.
Harvey è un ******* genio.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Luglio 2013)

Non è un genio....









è Dio (semplice battuta, non vorrei che qualcuno s'offendesse)!


----------



## Liuke (21 Luglio 2013)

vista tutta la prima serie oggi :S e' una droga


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Luglio 2013)

Ho appena visto la prima puntata della 3a stagione. Serie mitica, non c'è altro da aggiungere....


----------



## cris (22 Luglio 2013)

eeevvediamo un po sta serie


----------



## Liuke (24 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto la prima puntata della 3a stagione. Serie mitica, non c'è altro da aggiungere....


ma ogni quanto escono le puntate della 3 serie in america? e a quale sono arrivati?


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Luglio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> ma ogni quanto escono le puntate della 3 serie in america? e a quale sono arrivati?



Hanno fatto la prima puntata della 3 serie e stasera in America trasmettono la seconda, che domani sarà disponibile sul sito.


----------



## Liuke (24 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto la prima puntata della 3 serie e stasera in America trasmettono la seconda, che domani sarà disponibile sul sito.



Grazie 
Comunque per quanto mi riguarda katrina è di gran lunga la più phaiga .


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Luglio 2013)

Forse è al più bella, però Rachel è la più gnocca e Donna è la più maialeggiante.


----------



## Liuke (24 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Forse è al più bella, però Rachel è la più gnocca e Donna è la più maialeggiante.


Donna e' donna  e' impressionante ahah
E cmnq si, ho un debole per le bionde lol infatti anche jenni...


----------



## Frikez (25 Luglio 2013)

Mi avete convinto e ho cominciato a seguirla anch'io, sono a metà della prima stagione e per adesso promette molto bene.

Rachel


----------



## cris (29 Luglio 2013)

mi piace!


----------



## Canonista (21 Agosto 2013)

Io me le farei tutte quelle che girano per quello studio...

Detto ciò, Donna licenziata


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

L'ho guardato ogni tanto, bello... c'è una gnocca da paura, la moretta


----------



## Canonista (21 Agosto 2013)

Daje Mike pompati Rachel almeno stasera!!!


----------



## Canonista (3 Settembre 2013)

Figh3tta la nuova associata


----------



## Liuke (4 Settembre 2013)

La 3x07 è da


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Ottobre 2019)

Sono alla 3.3
Per adesso serie divertente che stra consiglio a tutti! È su netflix, 7 stagioni.. non so se sia finita del tutto


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2019)

E chi se lo aspettava che nel cast ci sarebbe stata una futura royal lady?  .


----------



## sette (16 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E chi se lo aspettava che nel cast ci sarebbe stata una futura royal lady?  .



beato il principino


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Marzo 2020)

Nona e ultima stagione. Aspetto finisca per vederla tutta in fila. 8a stagione sottotono..


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Nona e ultima stagione. Aspetto finisca per vederla tutta in fila. 8a stagione sottotono..



A me le prime stagioni son piaciute , poi (come spesso capita) in calo costante... dal momento in cui cade il concetto chiave della serie, cioè che Mike in realtà non è un avvocato, di fatto crolla la serie... nella stagione dello smascheramente, li obiettivamente doveva finire tutto.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Marzo 2020)

Si hai ragione, io arriverô in fondo probabilmente perchè le prime stagioni sono davvero carine.


----------

